# Stuffed Hippo Pattern?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Would anyone have a Simplicity pattern # 8951, from the 1970's, willing to share/copy/sell reasonably? The pattern makes a hippo, alligator, or dog, and I would like to surprise my sister. 

There is one on Ebay but the price is $15.95, a bit steep. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/8951-Simplicity...096?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2bb14400

Thank you!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

would any hippo pattern work?

http://www.ecrater.com/p/8539293/simplicity-crafts-7808-stuffed-animal-craft

http://compare.ebay.com/like/290470...ff3ef45&itemid=290470753491&ff4=263602_304662

I don't ever remember purchasing that pattern, or I'd go searching my patterns.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

etsy.com way cheaper

http://www.etsy.com/listing/4161462...s[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=vintage


----------

